# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 in Fractal design R5 front?



## Q5Gamer (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

morgen bestelle ich ein neuen PC mit der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240. Ich habe aber bedenken dass die 32,6cm Schlachlänge nicht für eine Frontinstallation ausreicht.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. Oktober 2016)

Nee ansonsten in den Deckel. Ich hab das R5 und könnte mal messen und schätzen ob das geht, aber kannst es ja auch selber testen und sonst zurück schicken. Schläuche sind ja auch steif etc.. Schwierig vorher zu schätzen finde ich.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch das R5 und hatte die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 zuerst im Deckel verbaut. Da mir das dort aber etwas zu laut wurde habe ich sie anschließend auf dem Boden montiert. Das passt mit den Kabeln und Steckern des Netzteils gerade so (man muss hier und da etwas drücken). Allerdings kann man dann je nach Länge des NT einen der Lüfter nicht festschrauben, denn es fehlen die passenden Bohrungen im Gehäuseboden. Durch die Installation am Gehäuseboden ist es gleich merklich ruhiger geworden.


----------



## Q5Gamer (4. Oktober 2016)

Hast du mal versucht den Arctic vorne einzubauen? Reicht das von der Schlauchlänge?


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Oktober 2016)

@Nightmare09
Wieso war die den im Dach laut und im Boden nicht?
Bzw was hat das "Laut" verursacht?


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. Oktober 2016)

Im Deckel musste ich bei der Installation zwei der drei ModuVents entfernen, sodass eine relativ große Öffnung entstand. Nun habe ich im Deckel nur noch einen Lüfter verbaut und folglich auch nur einen ModuVent entfernt.
Die Lautstärke rührt allerdings weniger von der Artig Liquid Freezer selbst als von meiner ziemlich lauten Grafikkarte her. Durch die nun kleinere Öffnung und bessere Dämmung ist es nicht mehr so laut wie vorher. 

Das Lüftergeräusch der Arctic war vorher schon relativ leise aber durch die Bodeninstallation in es nun - bedingt durch die bessere Dämmung- noch etwas leiser  
(ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung verbaut, sodass die Arctic nur über das PWM Signal des MB gesteuert wird. Um es noch leiser zu haben wäre eine solche Steuerung unerlässlich). Abgesehen davon steht der PC unter dem Tisch und durch die Installation im Deckel wurde mir stetig die warme Abluft ins Gesicht gepustet und das empfang ich als störend.


----------



## Maxwede (10. November 2016)

Servus Q5, hast du die Arctic mittlerweile mal in der Front getestet?
Meine liegt noch auf dem Schreibtisch und wartet auf den Einbau


----------



## Maxwede (8. Januar 2017)

Servus, habe die Liquid 240 letzte Woche bei einem Kumpel im R5 verbaut. 
Sie passt definitiv in die Front. Dazu musst du allerdings den großen Festplattenkäfig entnehmen und den kleinen versetzen. Ich habe den kleinen unten direkt vor das Netzteil montiert. Die Kabelmontage wird dadurch etwas fummelig aber es passt ohne große Probleme. 
Die vorderen Lüfter nach außen hin montieren und den Radiator dann hinter die Gehäusebefestigungen. Schlauchlänge passte auch ohne Probleme. Natürlich habe ich den Radiator so verbaut, dass die Schläuche oben liegen. Die Pumpeneinheit habe ich so auf die CPU gesetzt, dass die Schläuche in Richtung des Radiators zeigen. So gibt es keinerlei Knicke oder andere Probleme bez. der Länge. Eine Verringerung der Kühlleistung konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Bei der Montage darauf achten, dass die Schrauben der Pumpeneinheit nicht zu fest angezogen werden. 
Kühlleistung mit einem I5-2500K @4,6Ghz, ~1,28V : Idle ~28° ; Prime95 ~55° max. ; World of Warcraft (nix anderes wird gespielt^^) ~35° 
Hierbei sind die 4 Lüfter am Radiator auf ~1050RPM runtergeregelt. Die Pumpe ist ungeregelt am CPU
Im System ist weiterhin eine GTX1070 von Gainward installiert. Zum Absaugen der warmen Luft ist hinten im Gehäuse der mitgelieferte Lüfter montiert.


----------

